# confused on prices ? (Newbie)



## HappyHiker (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm thinking of swapping our caravan for a PVC. The kids dont want to come along any more and we fancy touring places with narrow roads(I always hated towing).

I fancy a PVC, and I thought they'd be cheaper than a motor home, but no pretty much £50k. Really !
You can buy a new van for 20k, a small caravan with all the habitation bits in is 15k, so shouldn't a brand new van with habitation be about 35k?

So I've been reading various #vanlife blogs featuring pretty young 18 girls who have converted a van by them selves in a few weeks, for like $4000, and they all look amazing (the vans that is) . And then i look at how to video's and errm well I think its beyond me, I can lay a laminate floor but that's about it. ( There's no way the various gorgeous people have converted their vans, they'd break a nail. I do not believe it).

So I looked at converted vans like maybe a Devon Aztec, but even thats 38k, on a 2nd hand van.

I guess my question is, how do I get a cool looking van like _everyone_ on the internet has for sensible money ?
If I bought a van and paid for it to be converted, I maybe could get a van for £10,000 and convert for £17,000 ? But is that really cheaper than buy a factory made one. Why are they so expensive ?

Is my best bet to just trawl ebay ?

The #vanlife blogs all have pine clad PVCs but I cant see any firm that will do that. Is that cheaper ? I'd have thought not.

My budget is maybe 20k, maybe 25K at a push. Whose got 50K to blow on a van ? - Lots of people I guess.
Am I missing something?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I am always amazed at the price of PVCs. Why anyone would pay such prices for so little space, I don't know. Apart from being able to get down narrower roads I fail to see the attaction. 

I'm quite happy in my mid-sized C-class with lots of payload for my gin stocks and room to move about inside in comfort.

And having a PVC in earshot is a bloomin' nuisance, all that side door slamming every few minutes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get an older van. I can get down narrow lanes in my ancient Kontiki which is six berth and over seven metres, I just dont care about scratching it. 

Actually I do really but ive not come across many roads I wouldnt take it down here and in Europe.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PVC’s are always more expensive than coachbuilts and, like you, I simply cannot see why. 

The difference in width really makes very little difference when on the road. The “issue” is inside your head.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why did you particularly like the thought of a PVC? If it was because you thought they'd be cheaper n you've now discovered, like the rest of us, that they're ridiculously expensive for what you get - would you now consider going for an older fully-fledged MH? There would be more choice out there.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If narrow roads is a major concern then there are several coachbuilt models which are narrower than the usual coachbuilts and only a little wider than PVC's. I suspect that you will get more for your money with those sort of vans compared to PVC's.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

You've asked a reasonable question.and possibly not waited for answers.

For myself I've towed a caravan around the UK and small amounts of Europe and it was fine.

I've driven a coachbuilt around the UK and a reasonably larger part of Europe, occasionally taking it to places I really shouldn't have driven because of it's size.

I now drive a PVC and feel more comfortable driving it than anything ever before. I can park it pretty much anywhere without forward planning, take it down single track roads with little concern, and it feels like I'm driving a car again.

Yes, it cost a few bob, but for me it's worth every penny.
.


----------



## HappyHiker (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. The idea of the PVC was for ease of driving and parking. I would consider a Small MH if there was no difference.
The caravan is good for holidays but I don't like towing and I'm nervous about b roads and turning in small places and basically everything has to be planned and its not spontaneous. So if we get a PVC/MH it has to be easy to just get in and go. I don't want to have to worry about going down a narrow lane. I don't worry about it in my car.
The first places we'd go in a PVC/MH are the NC500, Cornwall and Italy. Basically all the places we've be too scarred to take the caravan. But after that it might just be we potter about French campsites so I do want it for both. But initially ease of driving is the point.


Having said that after reading these posts I did check out Autotrader and they have a better choice of PVC's than ebay at lots of different price ranges. 
Warwick Duo for 22k for instance. Are their any compact MH as easy to drive as that ?


why is 6m the magic number in length ? Its too big for a parking space anyway, why is that the size that's so popular?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

6m is the major number because channel crossings use it for a price increase. Mine is 6.33m and so I pay more.

The weakness of a PVC is usually the toilet/shower suite as they are usually small, and the central aisle may be narrow. We are both slim-ish and are fine. If owners are of more generous proportions, then they probably would struggle.
.


----------



## HappyHiker (Jul 10, 2019)

Really - Is that it ? Ferry prices.How often do people go on a ferry ? I mean if you do a daily commute to IoW, fine. But other than than I'd rather have a longer van and stump up a few quid twice a year.

Shower I'm not bothered about, we always use campsite showers. I suppose in the case of an emergency its good to have one.

More room is always better. So is a small MH(about 6m) as easy to park as a 6m Van ? ( or a 6.4 m ). There does seem to be a drift of people to PVC in other posts. But its obviously not for the money.

Sorry this is turning into a should I get a MH or PVC conversation, it was meant to be a why are PVC so expensive and how do I get a cheap one.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I think PVCs are more expensive as they are not built on a production line like a coach built van . 
Coach built are built from the inside and walls and roof lastso quick ti build as loads of access.
PCVs are awkward and time consuming to covert.

I had a PCV at 6.5m long and still found it a bit tight. Transverse fixed bed was too short across the width. I will only have a fixed bed so had to change to coach built.

7m as length not an issue but the width has to be watched a bit more then the panel van when on some smaller roads.
Done Verdon and loads of cols in it and always managed. Larger roads just feels like big car 
But and its a big BUT You spend a massive time parked up inside the van compared to driving it so for us the greater size is worth it.
We also wild camp all the time so having a nice shower is another must for us .

Also ferries not much to shout about in price difference. 

Have a good think and possibly hire one of each for a couple of weekends to try.
You will enjoy whatever you choose 

LT Man


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

HappyHiker said:


> I don't want to have to worry about going down a narrow lane. I don't worry about it in my car.
> The first places we'd go in a PVC/MH are the NC500, Cornwall and Italy. Basically all the places we've be too scarred to take the caravan. But after that it might just be we potter about French campsites so I do want it for both. But initially ease of driving is the point.


I guess it's whatever you are comfortable with. Our van is 9.2m long and we usually tow a car so I think that's about 14m in total for the length and a width of 2.35m. The only occasions when I can recall width being an issue is when I've taken the advice of the satnav to avoid traffic. Usually I can spot that it's wanting to send me a "stupid" way but a couple of times I've been caught. The worst was in the centre of Bordeaux when I ended up having to drive half on a pavement with people sitting at tables having coffee etc. I had to send Mrs P ahead to tuck in the wing mirrors of parked cars!

Actually just typing this makes me think I might get a PVC!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been there and done that Peter in St. Brieuc centre with an 11m RV and toad. A kindly and understanding French policewoman saw our predicament and ushered diners along a walking precinct to pick up their tables in mid lunch and allow us through. A memorable experience.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HappyHiker said:


> Really - Is that it ? Ferry prices.How often do people go on a ferry ? I mean if you do a daily commute to IoW, fine. But other than than I'd rather have a longer van and stump up a few quid twice a year.
> 
> Shower I'm not bothered about, we always use campsite showers. I suppose in the case of an emergency its good to have one.
> 
> ...


If your going to be touring mainland Europe for any length of time to make the most of it you want to make sure your internal facilities are up to scratch like showers, solar power etc as you really dont need to be dependent on campsites over the channel especially in countries like France, Germany and Italy. Literally thousands of free or cheap MH only overnight parking places (probably needs a thread of its own) but virtually none have campsite facilities but its a much better way of seeing these countries than being dependent on campsites.

Ferry costs are insignificant in the great scheme of things I agree.

Have you considered a PVC self build? I saw one the other day on a 2007 plate that was £10K. Looked a really nice van. Im no expert but they dont sell for the same sort of money as a factory branded one I dont think.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Been there and done that Peter in St. Brieuc centre with an 11m RV and toad. A kindly and understanding French policewoman saw our predicament and ushered diners along a walking precinct to pick up their tables in mid lunch and allow us through. A memorable experience.
> 
> Ray.


Badajoz for us.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Seville for me and we did it twice in rapid succession. Once after finding the parking was covered and therefore insufficient head-room.

Then we went over the next bridge, back to the original bridge crossing to hopefully take an alternative turning - only discovered that wasn't possible for some reason and had to inch our way past the same riverside diners again. 

I'm sure my face was puce!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Domme for me.

Oh, and also Peschici in the Gargano Peninsula. Same as Peribro, moving cafe seating and people and startled faces.

In my PVC I could squeeze the through without a care in the world. Almost. 😀
.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be fair though all the above examples of getting stuck are because we cock up really at some point. Fail to prepare, prepare to fail!! :lol: Dont get me wrong, I've got stuck in a market or trying to squeeze under a fortified single track wall entrance or cafe owners moving tables because I ended up down a pedestrianised road. If you choose to spend your leisure time driving a mobile house on wheels in tourist areas its going to happen now and again. All part of the fun or so they say. 

Its the near death experiences you need to watch out for like ending up on a single track mountain side road with no barrier and a 2000ft drop in the Pyrenees and meeting someone coming the other way who refuses to reverse to the passing place ten metres behind him (French cars dont have reverse gears or if they do they are clearly not part of the driving test). That was my fault. I had crossed three quarters of the mountain range from the Med to Atlantic and meticulously planned each route using maps, sat nav, google maps and streetview and on the last bit as we left the higher mountains I just thought "ah well, should be dead easy now" and just bunged the next destination in the sat nav and drove off.  about 15 miles of that road we had to do but luckily that was the only vehicle we met.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd not dismiss a self build there are plenty of vans out there, I managed to do it and I had zero skills above fitting a bathroom and the odd socket, there are three really good self build forums now, join them all and read the posts, help is always a post away, and listen to their advice before spending money, there is a link to pictures of my build in my signature below.

It is also great fun once you break it down into individual jobs.

https://www.diymotorhome.co.uk/

http://motorhomebuilder.com/

https://sbmcc.co.uk/forums/ most members of this forum are on the above two so no need to pay, but they were the first DIY forum.

We (MHO) also have a DIY self build section as part of our normal forum and we have a good library of manuals https://www.motorhomeowners.org/?forum=689264

Whatever you do, remember the idea is to have fun doing it.


----------



## HappyHiker (Jul 10, 2019)

Ha HA, thanks for the replies, I think the near miss stories make me more convinced I need a smaller vehicle.
Having said that I saw a Swift Compact over the weekend, 15cm wider than a PVC but loads more room inside somehow. It also had a drop down bed, now that's a clever idea. And 10k cheaper than a PVC.(from new)
@Pudsey_Bear I have considered a self build, it was all the you tube videos that got me interested in the first place.
However as Dirty Harry says , A man's gotta know his limitations. I doubt I would enjoy doing it, and I'd probably give up half done and just pay for someone else to complete it. Sad but most likely true.
So I think buying an already done one is safer. I could buy a self build someone has done, but on ebay they all look a bit ropey. I was thinking of getting a van and have Devon Conversions do it, but actually buying a 2nd had Warwick XL seems to be the best plan so far. Though I may keep my eye on that drop down bed idea....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

With a drop-down bed (great idea) check out if you both have to go to bed at the same time (and are you happy about that?) or is there alternative seating for the laggard?


----------



## HappyHiker (Jul 10, 2019)

hmm good point.


----------

